# USB Ports in BIOS?



## guns90

*[SOLVED] USB Ports in BIOS?*

I want to be able to boot from a flash drive; however, I can't set BIOS to boot into a USB port because a USB port does not show up in BIOS as a boot option.  

Biostar TH67+ Ver. 6.1
Intel Core-i7 2600K
8GB G.Skill Jigsaw RAM DDR3-1333
Western Digital 500GB HDD
EVGA GTX 570
(2)  ASUS CD/DVD trays
Rosewill 40-in-1 Card Reader 
BIOS Version H67BR217.BST

The Boot page in BIOS has the following settings:

GateA20 Active.......................Upon Request
Option ROM Messages............Force BIOS
Interrupt 19 Capture.................Disabled
Boot Success Beep.................Enabled
UEFI......................................Enabled

Boot Option Priorities:
 Boot Option #1......................*
 Boot Option #2......................*
 Boot Option #3......................*
 Boot Option #4......................*

*The options that appear under Boot Option Priorities are:

P0: WDC WD500.....
Built-in EFI Shell
P2: ASUS DRW-24B1ST
Generic-Compact Flash 1.00
Disabled



How can I fix this, please?


----------



## johnb35

Highlight one and hit enter to see if a list comes up with available options.


----------



## guns90

Hi John,

As my first post stated, these are the only options when I highlight _any_ of the boot options and hit enter:

*The options that appear under Boot Option Priorities are:

P0: WDC WD500.....
Built-in EFI Shell
P2: ASUS DRW-24B1ST
Generic-Compact Flash 1.00
Disabled


----------



## johnb35

I looked in the manual and its not written very well.  Do you have a bootable usb device plugged in when accessing the bios?  I do remember some not having the option unless it was already plugged in.


----------



## guns90

Yes, I have tried that.  I also unplugged the 40-in-1 card reader thinking maybe that there were only so many options that could display, but that didn't work either. I'm assuming it has something to do with the UEFI (which I don't have a clue what that is).  I have tried it both Enabled and Disabled, but it didn't change anything.

I only have this one computer.  I dual boot it with Windows 7 (the only thing my wife will use) and Linux.  I occasionally try different distrobutions of linux, hence my reason for wanting to use a USB drive for booting.


----------



## johnb35

Contact biostar then and see what they say.  Unless someone else chimes in and can tell you how to do it.


----------



## guns90

I sent an email to Biostar (they don't have a phone listed).  They only only said to use the F9 key at post (which lists all boot options.  It wasn't in there either.) I sent another email back to Biostar telling them that and they haven't responded for ten days now.  I'm pretty sure that this will be my last Biostar mb. 

Thanks for responding and trying, John.


----------



## johnb35

Biostar contact number 

626-581-1055 


http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/about/contact.php


----------



## turbodiesel

have you used a USB mouse before in your computer because when i had one of those plugged in it wouldn't allow me to boot from USB and i had to reflash the BIOS to get the USB option back


----------



## guns90

turbodiesel,  what you said sounds awful qwerky, but that wouldn't be a first when it came to computers. lol  I unplugged my usb printer and inserted the flash drive, rebooted and viola! 

There are only 4 usb ports on the back of this cpu, and the flash drive works in all of them, but none of the front usb ports work for booting.  Hows that for qwerky?  Guess its a Biostar problem. They'll have to fix that for me to buy another one.

Thank you guys for your input. I sure appreciate it.


----------

